# Webapplications auf unterste URL-Verzeichnisebene legen



## MichiM (17. Okt 2007)

Hallo,


ist es Bedingung, dass bei einer Java Webapplication immer eine zusätzliche Verzeichnisebene in der URL erforderlich wird oder ist es (ohne Mod Rewrites) auch hinzubekommen, den Inhalt eines WAR auf die unterste Verzeichnisebene zu kriegen?


Momentan sieht es so aus:

Startseite:


http://domain/webapplication/

und dann:


http://domain/webapplication/seite1.jsp
http://domain/webapplication/seite2.jsp
usw.

Ich hätte es gerne so:


http://domain/

(so weit hab ich es über ein PHP-include in der index.php noch hinbekommen :wink: ) 

und dann


http://domain/seite1.jsp
http://domain/seite2.jsp


Kennt da jemand einen einfachen Trick?


Gruß Michi


----------



## maki (17. Okt 2007)

> Kennt da jemand einen einfachen Trick?


Ich kenne keinen "sauberen" Trick, man müsste den ROOT Kontext hernehmen, verliert aber dafür den Kontext(!).

Davon ist aus offensichtlichen Gründen abzuraten.

Bis jetzt war aber eine URL der Form "http://server/context/index.jsp" noch nie ein Problem.


----------



## Ralf Ueberfuhr (17. Okt 2007)

Der Trick besteht darin, den Application Server nicht öffentlich zu machen, sondern einen HTTP Server vorzuschalten. Dieser verwaltet die Ausgabe von statischem Inhalt und leitet dynamische Anfragen an den Application Server weiter. Somit kannst du auch ein URL-Mapping vornehmen und bist so das ContextRoot nach außen hin los.


----------

